# Collector's Choice



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.



2100 N. Long Beach Blvd. L-11
Compton, CA 90221
310-608-7174 (Ask for Cesar)


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

:thumbsup: for my homie Cesar. Also check him out at all the LRM tour stops. and *www.collectorschoice.com coming soon* 



Last edited by RHYDERS STREET WEAR at Nov 15 2003, 12:47 AM


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

THANK YOU MR. CESAR....
THANK YOU MR. COLLECTORS CHOICE.... :biggrin:


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

dont know anything bout Collector's Choice or Cesar ........ 

but THANK YOU!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0   :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

Welcome..but any online ordering? 



Last edited by JokerManN808 at Nov 14 2003, 09:57 PM


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Nov 15 2003, 12:56 AM
> *Welcome..but any online ordering?*


 SIT WILL BE UP BY JAN ,1 2004


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

look forward to ordering :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx for the good deed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Man If he is gonna sell Revell Lowrider Series cars, Im gonna be broke  :biggrin: Can't wait


----------



## collectors choice (Nov 29, 2003)




----------



## caprice on dubz (Jul 24, 2003)

r u guys gonna sell flocking and wheels and stuff like that


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

thank you for sponsoring


----------



## collectors choice (Nov 29, 2003)

WE HAVE IT ALL. LOOK OUT FOR ALL THE NEW AND EXCITING PRODUCT COMING FROM LINDBERG NEXT YEAR, AND ALSO ALL THE NEW HOMIE HOPPERS FROM LINDBERG, AND THE NEW LOWRIDER 1/24 SCALE REMOTE FROM LINDBERG AND MUCH MORE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

are you gonna ship to england?


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 30 2003, 08:52 AM
> *are you gonna ship to england?*


 call them up . Ceaser will ship anywhere


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

YOU NEED 2 MAKE TOWN CAR MODELS....90-97  :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

MERRY X-MAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIE...SEE YOU SOON  :biggrin:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

when is this site gonna be done?


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

feb almost over...site up yet?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

no site??


----------



## caprice on dubz (Jul 24, 2003)

show me the website


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

i want to see this stuff too man!


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

they never posted a website :uh: :uh:


----------



## KY502 (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Modeling Pimp_@Apr 15 2004, 04:59 PM
> *they never posted a website :uh: :uh:*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## pimp275 (Apr 16, 2004)

will use ship to new zealand if so how much will it cost for shipping and handling and all that sort od shit???

thanks pimp275


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beerat13+Apr 25 2004, 03:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (beerat13 @ Apr 25 2004, 03:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--The Modeling Pimp_@Apr 15 2004, 04:59 PM
> *they never posted a website :uh:  :uh:*


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:[/b][/quote]
*cough*queer*cough* :0


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Update us on the website please :biggrin:


----------



## JonnyBoy_64 (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Modeling Pimp+May 6 2004, 06:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Modeling Pimp @ May 6 2004, 06:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough*queer*cough* :0[/b][/quote]
no thats some funny shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Modeling Pimp_@Nov 14 2003, 08:47 PM
> *dont know anything bout Collector's Choice or Cesar ........
> 
> but THANK YOU!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0   :biggrin:*


 Same here...


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

TWISTED FANTASY B.C. REP IT


----------

